# Video of plowing some sloppy wet snow



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Finally got a video of me plowing a little snow.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

At least you guys got snow were supposed to get 4 to 6 inches and got nothing. What was your final snow total??


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

lude1990;1264587 said:


> At least you guys got snow were supposed to get 4 to 6 inches and got nothing. What was your final snow total??


 well 2.5" fell from the sky but only about 1" to 1 1/2" at most stuck.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

yea i was mad at the weatherman too. only job get paid to be wrong 99.999% of the time


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Don't you love it when there is the one car right in the middle, heaven forbid they park next to the bump out


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice video man. I plowed that slushy stuff, was no fun.


----------



## Solaris (Jun 22, 2011)

ya, neat video!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

eh. the video was boring.



















but good music in the video for a change. 
none of that head banger crap!!


----------

